# [TUTORIAL][GUIDE]Complete Guide to ROOTING, CWM & ROM(s) for LAVA ETAB XTRON+(RK3066)



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is a short review first
"| HARDWARE |:-: Talking about the Lava Xtron+’s hardware, the tablet boasts a dual core Cortex A9 CPU with each core clocked at 1.5Ghz and a Mali 400 Quad Core GPU.
Well, for the proof of graphics power, see the benchmarks by fonearena.com ,63.9 fps in nenamark, and the most important thing according to me, RK3066 IS THE BEST LAST GEN GAMING CHIPSET BETTER THAN TEGRA 3...I am a true geek and after searching for 20+ hours came to a conclusion that this is the best piece of android till 12-13k,(except Lumia 520 but it is windows)..

| BATTERY | :-:Coming on to battery, When I opened the battery stats page I find that Cell standby had consumed nearly 60% of the battery.WHAT!? Cell standby is the battery used by radio cells for mobile networks. This tablet DOES NOT have cell radio! The engineers working on this tablet didn't even bother to setup the OS properly and instead chose to simply download Android 4.2, flashed it in the tablet and have put it up on sale.
The Flipkart page reports the battery capacity to be 3,700mAh, which is probably wrong since the official specifications page on Lava’s website reports it to be only 3,000mAh. I can't be sure..

AIRPLANE MODE IS NOT COMPLETELY WORKING DUE TO DEFECTIVE DRIVERS (CELL RADIO DRIVERS ARE PRESENT IN THIS TAB SO IT SEARCHES FOR DRIVERS CONTINUOUSLY AND FUC*S BATTERY UP!:crying There is a fix in the post

| SCREEN |:-:The front of the Lava Xtron+ holds a 7-inch sharp IPS LCD display having a resolution of 1024 x 600. It’s a bright screen and with a pixel density of 170 PPI, it is pretty sharp too. The best part about the display is that, despite being an LCD screen, it’s not a battery consuming monster. I always found its battery usage to be lower than processes. The screen is prone to scratches though and is highly reflective.

We can enable the biggest advantage of PC gaming in android now, i.e 4xMSAA in deveoper settings, makes gaming experience even better than tegra 3"

Before starting i would say that i am not responsible if any guides here bricks your device ( it should not happen at all if u follow all steps properly  as the chances of permanent brick of rk3066 is very slim but boot loop is a possibility) I made this thread to collect everything I've done in one place. This should make everything very straightforward and basically most probably n00b-proof.


*| ROOTING | :-:*

Pre Requisites-Working drivers (if not then no problem), OEM USB Cable, LAVA ETAB XTRON+, 2 windows apps and PATIENCE
{Screen  shots of important steps is in the attachements}

(i) For Drivers download and install moborobo
"http://download.moborobo.com/download/Client/Moborobo(Moborobo_En_official).exe"

(ii) In tablet go to in Settings >developers options and turn it on and enable USB Debugging & before connecting it to your PC go into the tab's
    settings again and click on storage.In it you will find 3 dots in top right hand corner.> USB computer connection >Enable Mass storage

Note: DO "NOT" TURN USB STORAGE "ON".(When Connected to PC)
Note: Remove your external SD card before rooting.

(iii) Connect it to your PC and click on refresh and install/find drivers and it will download and install them..(there might be a security warning
      about force install) Now, it may not recognize the model no, IMEI and other things and say that the device is JB7+ but the only thing you
      should look for to make sure it is the right device is the total size and usage of internal Memory and NAND Flash..

(iii) Now drivers are securely installed and the tab is connected in the right way (there is no OEM (LAVA) drivers anywhere)
     Download the zdm (Chinese software) in the attachments (For Every Step first see the screenshot)

Note:IT MAY INSTALL SOME USELESS SOFTWARE ON UR PC AND TAB , BUT IT CAN BE UNINSTALLED.

(iii)) When it detects the there will be something written like this in the bottom right corner :??ROOT : ONE or something like that (not in screen
      shots as the tab is already rooted ) but it must be in green colour.This is the confirmation that the device can be rooted.

(iv) Now click on the Root Button in left hand side

(v) Click twice on green (thingy) first where it says ROOT then again for the confirmation popup (says something else but in green box)

(vi) Rooting Process has begun and the tab will restart (my PC is quite fast so it was almost instantly restarted and the Super SU was flashed it may or may not take 2-3 mins)

Note:IT WILL INSTALL SUPERUSER , WHICH IS OUTDATED BUT BEFORE DOWNLOADING OTHER SUPERUSER APP , USE THE ONE PRE-INSTALLED TO UPDATE SU BINARY.

                      DEVICE IS ROOTED WOOT! WOOT! you can also check by using Titanium Backup or root checker.


                                                                                       How to fix battery:-:

Get root explorer open system/app and rename phone .apk and telephonesomething.apk to phone.bak and telephonysomething.bak, you are good to go..


*| CLOCKWORKMOD CUSTOM RECOVERY (GENERIC RK3066) 6.0.3.1|:-:*

There are 2 methods one is tested by me(both are the same recovery created by the famous user "fun" at androtab.info), it works on our tab because when I opened the kernel.img with a hex editor (like Neo Hex Editor)  the first line started with "KRNL" so I have a dedicated kernel in the kernel partition and I can just use the generic CWM. You can also follow this procedure just to be sure..make a online nandroid backup find kernel.img and open it up in pc in hex editor..

(A)METHOD TESTED BY ME

(i) Firstly you have to get the arctools apk,either by registering at their forum..
"http://www.arctablet.com/blog/forum...ry-easy-install-on-rk3066-and-rk3188-devices/"

(ii) Click on download and select RK3066 CWM fun androtabinfo 6.0.3.1, there is only one option like that so it may or may not be in order.

(iii) Afer downloading click on install apps give i superuser permission and Voila! CWM.

(iii) You should also see the log right in the middle of the apps to verify that the flash and push thingy worked correctly with no errors

(iii) Select Reboot to recovery or Turn the tab off and press power button+vol up and the recovery should open

YEAH! YOU NOW HAVE COMPLETE CONTROL OF YOUR TAB

(B)METHOD NOT TESTED BY ME

"http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/"

(i) DOWNLOAD RK30GENERIC_CWM.zip from "http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/"

(ii) Here are the different ways to flash this zip file "http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/install/"


*|CUSTOM ROM(s)|:-:*

There is only one ROM which is worth flashing and even that might be slightly buggy..
Well, I don't recommend to flash a custom ROM here as they may have bugs like Wifi still if you want the following features

Auto Install Feature: This allows you to install apk's automatically on first boot, if you have the apk files located in a folder named autoinstall on your external SD card. "http://www.freaktab.com/showthread.php?8910-Auto-APK-Install-Feature "

Rooted with SuperSU
Debloated of all Lava bloatware
Google Play Store tweaks added to improve availability of apps
Init.d support
Busybox support
English language default (all other languages are still supported)
Boot screens by Tattman65
Flash Tool by Finless
Reboot app by Petrus

Here is Lava Xtron+ RileyROM 1.1 "http://www.freaktab.com/showthread.php?10688-Lava-Xtron-RileyROM-1-1"

Complete flashing procedure in extreme detail is in the ROM zip file (it is a PDF file named first time user guide , very helpful)..Personally I have not flashed the ROM as I don't think it is worth the hassle and possibility of no Wifi...

 PLEASE CLICK ON THANKS IF I HELPED YOU, IT REALLY MOTIVATES ME!


----------

